# Speaker re-vamp (noob)



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been a Car audio and Home Theatre enthusiast for years but apart from building in car subwoofers have limited myself to buying off the shelf. I have a pair of floor speakers used in my living area that no longer meet my listening desires. I am replacing these in a few months so am trying to get the best out of them for as few $$ as possible :bigsmile:

They are marked as Linear Design/ Audioline TX-3210 but of course being low end and apparently built in Australia there is absolutely no information available on the Internet (that I can find). 185W, 3 Way metal tweeter, paper cone 5" mid and 2X 10" paper woofers mounted in a largish front ported box. The box appears to be reasonably well constructed but has no separate compartment for woofers/ mid (just one big box). 

From a previous project I had a pair of silk domed Jaycar tweeters and 5" paper mids lying around the house. For kicks I tried replacing the tweeters with these and was immediately impressed with the difference. The overlap is fairly clean and as far as I can hear there are no serious negative effects. 

I'm now trying to replace the midrange as well but of course matching these is not nearly as simple. Midrange sound is over powered and beaming out the wazoo. I figure crossover replacement is necessary. I have looked at the matching 3 way Jaycar crossover kit and have considered building from scratch but I can't get my head around how the original 2X10" drivers will affect things. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

